# NEED help with my XBR



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

please dont bash novak, i really need help! my XBR keeps saying that i have a locked rotor on my motor, which i dont cause i have tried 3 motors from other ppl, and the only way the ESC works is if my truck is pushed, then it takes off. it keeps throwing a locked rotor code. how do i erase the code/fix the problem???
thanks!


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

did you make sure your sensor harness is plugged in fully? Check to make sure any other harness are correctly plugged in as well...and your wires on soldered in the correct order on the motor. Blue Yellow Orange (BYO)


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

swtour said:


> did you make sure your sensor harness is plugged in fully? Check to make sure any other harness are correctly plugged in as well...and your wires on soldered in the correct order on the motor. Blue Yellow Orange (BYO)


yup, deff did that, we put different motors on it also, still does it. i did not however check any brushed motors though...


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Try mailing [email protected] for technical assistance.

Be sure and put "Novak" or the name of the product in the subject line of the email. Our spam filters automatically filter out any emails with nothing on the subject line.

PS: It's sad that a forum member here needs to begin his comments with "please don't bash novak"....


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

NovakTwo said:


> Try mailing [email protected] for technical assistance.
> 
> Be sure and put "Novak" or the name of the product in the subject line of the email. Our spam filters automatically filter out any emails with nothing on the subject line.
> 
> PS: It's sad that a forum member here needs to begin his comments with "please don't bash novak"....


i PERSONALLY love novak, ive never used any other ESC. but on other forums ppl just slaughter them. im no longer on those forums, but none the less, i get it at tracks also. i havent been a member on this forum long enough to know what ppl like and dislike yet.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

also i forgot to mention last post, the ESC is toast I believe, i tried hooking it up to a brushed motor and it does the same thing. im gonna b workin extra hours this week, HOPEFULLY if the weather cooperates to make up for my loss today, but im gonna go get a GTB. ive wanted one for a while, so ill just get it next week!


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I ran a XBR in my off road buggy and truck without any issues. Have you done a reset on the ESC? E-mail [email protected]. He resolved my problem with a rotor replacement in two days. Great service.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

If your XBR is under warranty, return it for NC replacement. If not under warranty, we can exchange it for $49.00:

ESC Replacement Options



maxxgullo said:


> also i forgot to mention last post, the ESC is toast I believe, i tried hooking it up to a brushed motor and it does the same thing. im gonna b workin extra hours this week, HOPEFULLY if the weather cooperates to make up for my loss today, but im gonna go get a GTB. ive wanted one for a while, so ill just get it next week!


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

NOvak Two 

Yes, it is sad that he had to make that comment but it is due to the fact that some people are not logical in their approach to things. Just like a guy who posted that he had several Novak ESCs fail. I pointed out that many times it is operator error. In 40 years I have had one Dually fail. I have run T-4s, Cyclones, Atoms, GTS, XRS, GTX, XBR. All have been excellent. 

I see more orange than any other color ESC. Yes some will fail. But we live with auto companies recalling 100,000s of their mistakes; but are intolerant of a tiny piece of electronics that takes abuse that nothing else can.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

nutz4rc said:


> NOvak Two
> 
> Yes, it is sad that he had to make that comment but it is due to the fact that some people are not logical in their approach to things. Just like a guy who posted that he had several Novak ESCs fail. I pointed out that many times it is operator error. In 40 years I have had one Dually fail. I have run T-4s, Cyclones, Atoms, GTS, XRS, GTX, XBR. All have been excellent.
> 
> I see more orange than any other color ESC. Yes some will fail. But we live with auto companies recalling 100,000s of their mistakes; but are intolerant of a tiny piece of electronics that takes abuse that nothing else can.


again, i hope ur not upset with me that i said that, novak is all that i run. im just sayin that in other forums that i posted in on the past ppl just bash it. and im runnin a dually right now, thing is great. was gonna put my GTS in, but dually has no limit!


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

picked up a GTB today, so im set there. i still wanna return my XBR though. does novaks site have a download form that i can mail in with an adress and whatnot does anybody know???


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

HERE IS THE LINK TO THE NONWARRANTY APPLICATION,,,

http://www.teamnovak.com/cs/cs_forms/nonwarranty_v20_112907.pdf


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

maxxgullo said:


> picked up a GTB today, so im set there. i still wanna return my XBR though. does novaks site have a download form that i can mail in with an adress and whatnot does anybody know???


Here is the link to the XBR replacement info:

Speed Control Replacement Options


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

thank you guys very much, all are a great help!!!


----------

